# Wanted:11/19-11/26 Las Vegas 2 bedroom



## MattnTricia (Sep 30, 2017)

Prefer HGVC but will entertain all offers


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 30, 2017)

mattnday said:


> Prefer HGVC but will entertain all offers


Sent you PM  THX Roadtriper


----------



## kbgann (Oct 11, 2017)

I can get you a 2 bedroom at the HGVC on paradise. Email me at kody_gann@yahoo.com.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2017)

I haven't checked your dates, but RCI usually has a lot of cheap getaways.


----------



## Mlev (Oct 22, 2017)

Please call me 248-390-4859, 248-543-8627. Lev


----------



## Mlev (Oct 22, 2017)

Mlev said:


> Please call me 248-390-4859, 248-543-8627. Lev


Please send me your phone number via email levlamdan@yahoo.com.
Thanks.


----------



## Mlev (Oct 24, 2017)

Are you still int.?


----------



## Noodle (Oct 26, 2017)

The Cliffs at Peace Canyon. 2br 11/25-12/2


----------

